# Newbie Alert: I need a good set of budget speakers



## Drinu276 (Nov 15, 2011)

As i mentionned in the header, I am experienced in a lot of things, speakers are not one of them, especially pc speakers _( I have been working with outdoor, concert speakers for years)_. I basically have a laptop with soundcard with only two outputs, the green/pink for speaker/mic; and a laptop with analogue output soundcard.

I currently own a 2.1 sound system with approx 20 watts RMS total, not exactly a house-shaker, and I wish to upgrade. always being the student I am I dont wish to surpass the 200 euro, maybe 230 euro mark in sound expenses _(any other suggestions more expensive than that will still be considered, as I am known to spend a lot of money at once)_.

SO.. my question is, where can I get a 5.1 _(im not asking for 7.1)_ surround sound system _(i use terminology loosely)_ which can be connected to my pc _(and maybe laptop if possible although it only has one port)_ and which offers good sound quality for a good price. As I have already mentioned before, I am a complete newb in what regards to speakers, although I can recognise good quality sound when I hear it.

Thanks guys, feel free to post any suggestions below.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 15, 2011)

Can you get into a Z-5500 for that amount?


----------



## Drinu276 (Nov 15, 2011)

you blasted mind-reader  I actually was searching for that particular set, but I don't think I can buy them in my country for anywhere close to that amount. The Logitech Z5500 is kind of my dream set of speakers although I have heard many different opinions about them, some say they are fantastic while others complain about them not having mids etc. I wanted to know whether they would come up in the list of suggestions, can you review them quickly for me please, especially if you own them.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 15, 2011)

I did some searching for the Z5500 in Malta..

This shop seems to have them (unless their website is outdated!)

They do cost €350 though... basically still the same price I bought mine 4 years ago


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well if you want budget then there are x540's too. Now that depends on which you'll hook it up more. If its the lappie, then you'll most likely be stuck on 2.1 which would be a waste. A better 2.1 speaker would be the more likely option, something like the Z2300. All of them logitech of course. Haven't really had hand's on other brands, I mostly used creatives, logitechs and altec lansings (its what customers want mostly all the time)


----------



## digibucc (Nov 15, 2011)

i would look at a receiver that's not made specifically for computers. here you can buy a 1000watt (compared to z-5500's 505 watts) sony dvd player/receiver with rca in and 5.1 speakers, for $150USD. 
with a simple 3.6mm->rca adapter , you can then put pc audio through it in 5.1. even if you never touch the dvd player i don't see how anything logitech or similar compares.

and know: I love logitech, 2 keyboards and 2 mice right now, and i have had at least 7 of each in the past. I have also exclusively bought logitech pc speakers for the past 8 years or more, and was really looking at the z-5500. had wanted it for so long - but that price is unreasonable imo.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 15, 2011)

digibucc said:


> was really looking at the z-5500. had wanted it for so long - but that price is unreasonable imo.



Thats the reason I never recommend the Z5500 even though I hear nearly all but good things bout it. I gotta agree they look nice too, with the awesomeness that mid range speakers don't have, like remote control etc. I've seen a fair share of speakers with attached controls rendered useless because of wear/tear, so some kinda rc alternative is nice.  

But sadly, bang/buck, it doesn't cut it. (Z5500)


----------



## Drinu276 (Nov 17, 2011)

*layman's terms?*



assaulter_99 said:


> Well if you want budget then there are x540's too. Now that depends on which you'll hook it up more. If its the lappie, then you'll most likely be stuck on 2.1 which would be a waste. A better 2.1 speaker would be the more likely option, something like the Z2300. All of them logitech of course. Haven't really had hand's on other brands, I mostly used creatives, logitechs and altec lansings (its what customers want mostly all the time)



though i admit your response was exciting, i didnt understand a word of what it entails, would you be so kind as to explain it in layman's terms please...?


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 17, 2011)

Simple as : What will you mostly do with the speaker? play mp3's? Cause mp3's are stereo aka 2 channels. Only the front 2 speakers will pump out music. Also, your laptop has only one output, so it will be a 2 channel/stereo setup. Buying a 5.1 speaker setup isn't the best option for you then, cause in theory, the rest will be left to waste/unactive (unless you do channel mixing through hardware/software). I watch a lot of movies and games on my computer, that's why I bought a 5.1 setup. So in theory, it will all depend on the application. Easiest way to explain it? Haha its kinda difficult to explain in writing form.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 17, 2011)

Drinu276 said:


> though i admit your response was exciting, i didnt understand a word of what it entails, would you be so kind as to explain it in layman's terms please...?



I'll try first (me and Drinu276 share the same native language), assaulter_99 correct me if I'm mistaken:


- The X540 Logitech system would be cheaper than the Z5500 while still 5.1

- What would you be using the sound system on most? If you're going to be using it mostly on the laptop then a 5.1 system like the Z5500 would be overkill (you pay too much for something you won't use).

- If you're using it mostly on the laptop then it'd be better and cheaper to get a good 2.1 speaker like the logitech Z2300.

- The most popular speakers assault_99's clients use are Logitech, Creative and Antec Lansing.

______________________

Now for my advice 

It seems you're looking for a good 5.1 system which at the same time won't break the bank and cost you a lot of money.

Now unfortunately it seems that a lot of retailers in our country have discontinued the Z5500 because it's been superceded. Which is a good thing in a way - it makes no sense for you to buy a Z5500 locally for the same price I bought mine 4 years ago...

If I were you I'd have a look at what speakers Scan has to offer. Apparently the Z5500 equivalent is now the Z906 Logitech, which though is not exactly budget at €375.

But then there's the Z506 Logitech. It's 5.1 just the same and costs only €99.95.

The only difference is obviously the power...

The Z906 is 500W RMS (exactly like the logitech Z5500 if I remember correctly);

The Z506 while still having 4 speakers and 1 subwoofer is only 75W RMS.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Nov 17, 2011)

She explained it better. Only correction is the X540 is 5.1 (it has 4 speakers).


----------



## Drinu276 (Nov 18, 2011)

ohh, thanks, well... my computer is in my garage as it really will not fit in my room in any way. Since I am a lazy arse I prefer to sit at my desk with just my laptop, it's more convenient for me. But, in summer we move to another residence, and that is the time where I use my computer the most, so... basically I can use my current 2.1 with my laptop and then watch movies and play games on my pc, like I normally do. Also I don't think I quite need high quality sound for the things I use as yeah, I play mp3's mostly. I am currently quite content with my headphones, but I was asking simply to see if I can get something louder, just to be able to pump out some bass. I will consider it, and yeah, maybe some ideas for a good 2.1 set are also EXTREMELY appreciated, seeing as anything will supercede my current 20 watts system no?

Thanks again for all your guys' help


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 19, 2011)

if the Logitech Z-2300 is available in Malta I would probably go with that.


----------



## Drinu276 (Nov 19, 2011)

wow, I really like what I read in reviews about the Z-2300s, thanks Bumblebee, i'll surely buy them if I find them


----------



## Drinu276 (Nov 19, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> if the Logitech Z-2300 is available in Malta I would probably go with that.



sadly i can't seem to find a shop that sells them locally, guess i'll have to stick to my crappy speakers, as everything is grossly overpriced here... and i don't really trust ebay that much...


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 19, 2011)

Logitech Z506 5.1 speakers are decent and they retail in the UK around £75 so decent price/performance.  Don't let the 75W put you off..... my neighbour has them and I can hear them from my car on the drive whilst he is playing BF3


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 19, 2011)

I use the Logitech X540s i paid £30 and they where worth that money. I wouldnt pay more than £50 for a set because while good value they are not worth more than that.

Or if you see a pair of x530s those are similar as is the Logitech Z 506.

All of them are good desktop speakers.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 20, 2011)

I had those but they broke. I think I cooked the voice coils lol


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 20, 2011)

+1 to the logitech 530/540s good sound for the price


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.midnightbox.com/cgi-bin/...urround-Sound-Speaker-System-970114-0403.html

I have these for my living room setup and everyone thats has come inside has complimented me on these, so they arent too bad


----------

